# Washing a Pillow



## debodun (Jan 29, 2021)

I decided it was time to wash my fiberfill bed pillow. I put it in the top loader with a few other small items on the gentle cycle and warm water. It came out all lumpy and lopsided. Is there anything I should have done to prevent this?


----------



## Lee (Jan 29, 2021)

I doubt there is any way to wash a pillow with good results. With a feather pillow you can remove the feathers and wash the outer part.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 29, 2021)

https://www.stepbystep.com/How-to-Clean-Foam-and-Fiberfill-Bed-Pillows-122683/

But first, check the pillow label to see if it is really "washable'.  If not, it's probably ruined.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 29, 2021)

You might also consider getting a waterproof pillow cover.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 29, 2021)

For a period of about 2 years, I washed dear husbands and my feather pillows in my modern front-loading washing machine, and with excellent results, however, extended drying cycles were needed to fully dry the pillows, which I didn't like putting my electric tumble dryer through.

I ended up searching high and low for the best pillow protectors I could find, and upon coming across these (image below), the days of bringing pillows in to have them dry-cleaned or laundering them at home in a regular washing machine was over.

In these pillow protectors, pillows will remain 100% clean and stain-free indefinitely. We've had ours for 3 years now and the brand new pillows I bought to go along with them are factory new.

Dri-Tec with the Air-X patches, is what you want to look for.   

My remember my mom taking pillows apart as Lee, was saying, and washing the feathers by themselves in the bathtub, then squeezing out as much water content from the feathers as they could before re-stuffing the ticking, re-stitching, and finishing off the drying process in her electric tumble dryer.

Myself, I'd buy new pillows before I'd tackle such a job.

As for fiberfill pillows, Deb, I have no experience with them, but if I recall, most hotels use fiberfill pillows, and they're always lumpy and bumpy, which tells me that fiberfill pillows do not wash-up well.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 29, 2021)

They don't wash well Marg. Neither do today's comforters. I bought a simple waterproof pillow cover and I've not had to wash my pillow at all. And it doesn't smell or anything. I just wash the cover.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 29, 2021)

I must admit I never wash my pillows. I buy cheap ones and throw them away when they get a bit smelly.


----------



## jujube (Jan 29, 2021)

AND....... heaven help you if the fiber fill pillow you're washing pops a seam during the process. I dang near ruined my washer once doing that.

On expensive pillows, I have a protector and double-case them.  Cheap pillows? Toss'em when they get dirty.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2021)

I buy feather & down pillows , and have  thick quilted pillow protectors on them under the pillowcase, and wash the pillows twice a year in the washing machine.. then dry them in the dryer... they always come out looking like new


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 29, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> They don't wash well Marg. Neither do today's comforters. I bought a simple waterproof pillow cover and I've not had to wash my pillow at all. And it doesn't smell or anything. I just wash the cover.


When I still had my old-fashioned top-loading washing machine, the option to wash a full-sized bulky comforter or duvet in it was out, so I always got the duvets professionally dry-cleaned, and at $50 a pop, that got old real quick, however, once I got my large-capacity front-loading washing machine, I was able to start laundering more bulky things such as comforters and duvets. 

We have quality feather duvets and they wash-up well in the washing machine, and when it comes to drying them in an electric tumble dryer, I reposition the duvet bay-hand between each drying cycle and try and breakdown any lumps/clumps of feathers that are still apparent.

As for incorporating quality pillow protectors into ones bedding ensemble, as far as I'm concerned it's a must do if you want your pillows to last, be stain-free, and smell factory fresh.


----------



## debodun (Jan 29, 2021)

Don M. said:


> But first, check the pillow label to see if it is really "washable'.  If not, it's probably ruined.


There wasn't any tag - that the first thing I checked for instructions.


----------



## debodun (Jan 29, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> You might also consider getting a waterproof pillow cover.


I tried a pillow cover, but every time I rolled over it made a crackling sound and work me up.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 29, 2021)

I've been thinking of washing my memory foam pillows and wonder if they would come out okay in the washer.  The manufacturer did say that they are washing machine safe.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 29, 2021)

I just buy new ones.  Life is too short not to always have a good pillow!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 29, 2021)

debodun said:


> I tried a pillow cover, but every time I rolled over it made a crackling sound and work me up.


That doesn't happen with quality pillow protectors as the one I posted earlier.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 29, 2021)

terry123 said:


> I just buy new ones.  Life is too short not to always have a good pillow!


There's a lot of truth behind what you say, Terry.

I took to tossing ours out once they started showing staining.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 29, 2021)

debodun said:


> I tried a pillow cover, but every time I rolled over it made a crackling sound and work me up.


I have never had that problem.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 29, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> When I still had my old-fashioned top-loading washing machine, the option to wash a full-sized bulky comforter or duvet in it was out, so I always got the duvets professionally dry-cleaned, and at $50 a pop, that got old real quick, however, once I got my large-capacity front-loading washing machine, I was able to start laundering more bulky things such as comforters and duvets.
> 
> We have quality feather duvets and they wash-up well in the washing machine, and when it comes to drying them in an electric tumble dryer, I reposition the duvet bay-hand between each drying cycle and try and breakdown any lumps/clumps of feathers that are still apparent.
> 
> As for incorporating quality pillow protectors into ones bedding ensemble, as far as I'm concerned it's a must do if you want your pillows to last, be stain-free, and smell factory fresh.


I'm allergic to the feathers.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 29, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I'm allergic to the feathers.


Yes, I have heard some people suffer from such, but I would think that a quality pillow protector would isolate you from any health woes.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 29, 2021)

Not sure I wanna chance it. Thanks though.


----------



## Jules (Jan 29, 2021)

For big comforters, I go to the laundromat.  Their driers are monstrous.  I sit in the car & read between wash & dry times.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 29, 2021)

Jules said:


> For big comforters, I go to the laundromat.  Their driers are monstrous.  I sit in the car & read between wash & dry times.


doesn't the batting separate and clump even at the laundromat?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 29, 2021)

Good quality pillow covers, as mentioned above,
last for many years of _easy _washing and drying....
I use them with a regular pillow case on top, and the pillows stay very well.


----------



## Dana (Jan 29, 2021)

The pillow manufacturers will tell you to wash your pillows, so they can be ruined and they can sell you another and another. 

I don't wash mine, they cost a penny or two, so, I invest in the best quality pillow cover I can find. I wash the cover frequently and also frequently air out the pillow.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 29, 2021)

Jules said:


> For big comforters, I go to the laundromat.  Their driers are monstrous.  I sit in the car & read between wash & dry times.


Same here.  

When pillows get tired or stained I replace them.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 29, 2021)

Dana said:


> The pillow manufacturers will tell you to wash your pillows, so they can be ruined and they can sell you another and another.
> 
> I don't wash mine, *they cost a penny or two*, so, I invest in the best quality pillow cover I can find. I wash the cover frequently and also frequently air out the pillow.


Boy, do they ever.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 29, 2021)

StarSong said:


> When pillows get tired



Good one!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 29, 2021)

The only pillow I've had that was washable, was a My Pillow, and I washed it several times with good results. The pillow itself is junk, and has been on my loveseat in the den now for the dog to use for over a year.  My husband hated it too.  I do have a front loader washer with large capacity, so even sleeping bags or comforters are no issue.


----------



## Jeweltea (Jan 29, 2021)

not sure about fiberfill but down pillows can be washed and dried. I put a couple of tennis balls in the dryer with them and they really turn out fluffy.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 30, 2021)

For me tossing the old pillow and buying a fresh new one at Walmart for $2.97 is actually cheaper than going to the laundrette and paying to wash and dry the old one.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2021)

these are the ones we have Duck feather and down... they cost around £65 for a pair... so for all the beds it's around £200 each time, ... so it would be folly to chuck them out rather than wash them...

https://www.dunelm.com/product/fogarty-duck-feather-and-down-firm-support-pillow-pair-1000106543


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> The only pillow I've had that was washable, was a My Pillow, and I washed it several times with good results. The pillow itself is junk, and has been on my loveseat in the den now for the dog to use for over a year.  My husband hated it too.  I do have a front loader washer with large capacity, so even sleeping bags or comforters are no issue.


yes I have a front loader too.. most people in the UK do....they hold a lot


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 30, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> For me tossing the old pillow and buying a fresh new one at Walmart for $2.97 is actually cheaper than going to the laundrette and paying to wash and dry the old one.


Same here


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 30, 2021)

I'm done with fiberfill. I finally found a latex foam rubber pillow; so comforable. I use a protector and double pillow cases.


----------



## Jules (Jan 30, 2021)

I’m one of those rare stomach sleepers.  The pillow has to be incredibly soft and thin.  When they go on sale for -60% off, I do a replacement if needed.  Even though I put my kids on their backs as babies, they’re both stomach sleepers too.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jan 30, 2021)

I started to think about do I need to wash my pillow, then I remembered I use a water-pillow.  Guess that is why I only wash the cover.   I've had the lumpy-ruined-after-washing experience with coats tho.  So now my favorite barn coat is really grungy because I'm afraid to wash it.


----------

